# Add a 'My Timeshare Vacation Link' to your posts



## Makai Guy

*The Help file below was written for our former vBulletin installation, and will be updated for our current XenForo installation as we learn more about the system. Please bear with us during this transition.*

TUG has added a Timeshare Vacation History feature to TUG Member accounts.

Thread where the Vacation History feature for TUG Members was introduced and is being discussed:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=226976​
*If you are a TUG member* you can now add a link to 'My Timeshare Vacation History' to your bbs posts. 

You do this by checking a new box in your BBS profile.

There are several ways to get there (you must be logged in):

*The easiest way* is probably just to click your name in the Welcome box in the upper right corner of the page.  Then click the little pencil icon (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) beside the _Display History Link_ item and check the box.


Click on your name at the left end of one of your posts, then select _View Public Profile_.  Click the little pencil icon (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) beside the _Display History Link_ item and check the box.


Click either _UserCP_ or _Quick Links_ in the blue navigation bar near the top of the page, then select _Edit your details_ (or just click here).  Scroll down to the bottom of the page to find the _Display History Link_ item and check the box.  Don't forget to click the 'Save Changes' button at the bottom.


----------



## uscav8r

So this is tied strictly to your review history vice actual resort use history (which is not recorded anywhere on TUG, obviously).

Any way to add an editable field to enter the resorts one has visited but not entered any reviews (such as those stays from years ago for instance)?


----------



## TUGBrian

we are likely to add the ability to add a "pin" for a previous stay in the future sans a review yes.


----------



## Quadmaniac

TUGBrian said:


> we are likely to add the ability to add a "pin" for a previous stay in the future sans a review yes.



How would we be able to do this ? Sorry not sure where to add a pin...


----------



## TUGBrian

we havent yet added this ability...as of now the only way to add a pin is to submit a review for the resort in question.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Apparently this feature is still not working -- or did I miss something ? 

Before this was added to the old BBS software, I would not have guessed how useful it would be. 

Since the BBS software upgrade without the feature, I find I'm really missing it. 

Here's hoping it's up & running pronto. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian

the feature itself still works from your TUG member homepage, its just the link in the profile is not working anymore.

you can still add the link in your signature if you like.


----------



## AwayWeGo

TUGBrian said:


> the feature itself still works from your TUG member homepage, its just the link in the profile is not working anymore.


Got it.  Thanks. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dioxide45

Testing it out to see if the link works in my signature.


----------



## TUGBrian

shows up for me!


----------



## TUGBrian

and for those that want to add it manually, this is the link:

https://tug2.com/timeshare-vacation-history.aspx?id=INSERTYOURTUGMEMBERLOGINIDHERE

where INSERTYOURTUGMEMBERLOGINIDHERE is replaced with your actual TUG login id.


----------

